# How long it would take to receive a response from DIBP?



## ankurarora (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi,

I have lodged Australian skilled migration visa application on Sep 12 2013 through an agent from Delhi, India. I can check it online in immi.gov.au website that my application has all the documents but it always says "in progress" in status column. Generally how long it takes to DIBP to respond to an application? Do they have any email or contact number where I can call them and find out. I talked to my agent many time they said we have to wait until we receive any response from DIBP. I need help. Please let me know what should I do?

Thanks
Ankur


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2014)

If you applied via an agent they are the one who DIBP will communicate with not you. 

What visa did you apply for with what occupation and how many points?


----------



## ankurarora (Jan 24, 2014)

I have applied for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa. I am in technology domain, I put it as "Developer programmer" and I obtained 60 points which are required to apply in this class. I know DIBP will communicate it to them but I have been waiting for so long. Almost 5 months. Do they take that long to respond?

Please let me know if you need any other information.

Thanks
Ankur


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2014)

Seems a little unusual but the processing time fir the 189 is 12 months. https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm

Sometimes you may hear nothing at all from them if all the documents needed were provided.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ankurarora said:


> I have applied for Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa. I am in technology domain, I put it as "Developer programmer" and I obtained 60 points which are required to apply in this class. I know DIBP will communicate it to them but I have been waiting for so long. Almost 5 months. Do they take that long to respond?
> 
> Please let me know if you need any other information.
> 
> ...


5 months for Indian applicant is awfully long... if you check "2013 189, 190 Applicant" thread, you will see number of Indian applicants getting Grants within 2-3 months... You should ask your agent to show you the email account that's being used for correspondence... and check properly what's he been doing, agents in this part of the world can be seriously unprofessional at times..


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2014)

I'd agree, unless he is a super agent (there are some) who sent every possible document including your medicals and PCC at the start. In which case you would have heard from them by now for grant. The problem is probably the agent slacking on replying to CO emails and chasing them on things. 

How many people are included on your application? Everyone is Indian with no other citizenship?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

I have completed almost 3 months now (filed on 30th Oct) and have not heard from the Case Officer yet. I have front loaded all documents (including PCCs and medicals) and was told case officer has been assigned on 17th December, but have not heard from CO yet. 

Not sure whats going on at their end. I guess the only option is to continue waiting. 

I only uploaded the form 80 on 13th Jan, so not sure if my case would have been referred for any kind of external checks.

Starting to get a bit anxious now.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

snarayan said:


> I have completed almost 3 months now (filed on 30th Oct) and have not heard from the Case Officer yet. I have front loaded all documents (including PCCs and medicals) and was told case officer has been assigned on 17th December, but have not heard from CO yet.
> 
> Not sure whats going on at their end. I guess the only option is to continue waiting.
> 
> ...


Narayan howdy. Hows UK. I want to come to UK sometime London :yo: and wear British Cap and take a picture in London Bell :yo:


----------



## ankurarora (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes, right I have provided everything to them including PCC, medical and I have my wife and daughter in my application so three people in all. So you think it is usual? I should wait without any tension?


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2014)

Then yes not unusual. They only contact you if they need something from you. If you provided everything up front they have no need to contact you. Its only when people do not send enough evidence they need to contact you for more. #
The first you may hear if for the grant of your visa which hopefully wont be long. I would still tell your agent to phone and chase them up, that is what you are paying him for.


----------



## ankurarora (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes I have contacted them many times but they said they do not have anything to do until they have any communication from DIBP. They said they have never heard anything from them yet. Do you think they can still contact DIBP and ask what is going on?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

ankurarora said:


> Yes I have contacted them many times but they said they do not have anything to do until they have any communication from DIBP. They said they have never heard anything from them yet. Do you think they can still contact DIBP and ask what is going on?


You can directly call DIBP and confirm if a Case officer has been assigned and is working on your case. No need to depend on your immigration Agent if you have all the details such as TRN number,.


----------



## ankurarora (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi have TRN number but I do not have their number. Would you be able to provide me their number? And I am in U.S. right now, so is it toll free number or paid? Also what time they usually operate so that I should call them around that time only.


----------



## jpspringall (Dec 19, 2013)

ankurarora said:


> Hi have TRN number but I do not have their number. Would you be able to provide me their number? And I am in U.S. right now, so is it toll free number or paid? Also what time they usually operate so that I should call them around that time only.


I'm on my phone so I can't give you link but if you look at the immi contactus page they've got their world wide numbers. 

There may be a specific time for you to call. For example I've phoned the European number as I'm in the UK but they only speak English between one and four. 

James


----------



## ankurarora (Jan 24, 2014)

Okay, I will try to find that out. Thanks a lot for help.


----------



## jpspringall (Dec 19, 2013)

ankurarora said:


> Okay, I will try to find that out. Thanks a lot for help.


If you can't find it give, give me a shout and I'll dig it out next time I'm at the computer. 

James


----------



## ankurarora (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes I try to find out but they have given for locals or they say contact your regional immigration offices. I did contacted the one in India but they said your application is with DIBP and only they can give you this information therefore please let me know if you have number. I need to call them and find out about it.

Thanks in advance.

Ankur


----------



## jpspringall (Dec 19, 2013)

ankurarora said:


> Yes I try to find out but they have given for locals or they say contact your regional immigration offices. I did contacted the one in India but they said your application is with DIBP and only they can give you this information therefore please let me know if you have number. I need to call them and find out about it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Ankur


Americas Service Centre

Ta-Dah!

James


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

+611300364613

Call this number with your TRN number and they should be able to provide you with the Case Officers name and e-mail ID. 

Use Google voice to call so that its not very expensive.


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

snarayan said:


> +611300364613
> 
> Call this number with your TRN number and they should be able to provide you with the Case Officers name and e-mail ID.
> 
> Use Google voice to call so that its not very expensive.


Tried calling DIBP using 0061 1300 364613 to know about CO. Always getting a response of all lines are busy at the moment, the line is not crossing India, tried with sim card of airtel, bsnl and a landline number.

Pl let me know how could I make it.


----------

